# Buildign my new permanent layout



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I have moved into what is hopefully my "forever home". This means it is time to build my permanent layout. 

I know roughly what I want and how I want it. The problem is, I need to come up with a list to order from the shop I deal with. What I would like is if there is someone who is good with the design software, we chat about what I want and the space I have and we come up with a plan.

Can anyone help?


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

There are different layout planning software that can be used (scarm, anyrail). I presume anyone here can talk with you about it. Do you have a preference to scale, and what foot print the layout will be in?


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looking forward to watching your build Swimmer, just a newbie as well, so I am not a great one to ask....lol


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations on your new forever home. I'm a pencil and paper general idea type that loves flex track. Good luck with your new layout and I too look forward to watching it come together.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

swimmer_spe said:


> I have moved into what is hopefully my "forever home". This means it is time to build my permanent layout.
> 
> I know roughly what I want and how I want it. The problem is, I need to come up with a list to order from the shop I deal with. What I would like is if there is someone who is good with the design software, we chat about what I want and the space I have and we come up with a plan.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Actually we can all help. Lets start with..
How big is the 'train room' what shape, how many doors, windows, any plumbing or HVAC to avoid, lighting?
Lets see a plan, for example


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Careful of that "last move". I used to keep track of the moves by what grade I was in and after a move while in the 6th grade, my Father announced that this was the "last move", one year later we moved from the small town to the "big" city!


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

cfurnari said:


> There are different layout planning software that can be used (scarm, anyrail). I presume anyone here can talk with you about it. Do you have a preference to scale, and what foot print the layout will be in?


I will be doing it in N scale. Roughly 20'x3'



Dennis461 said:


> Actually we can all help. Lets start with..
> How big is the 'train room' what shape, how many doors, windows, any plumbing or HVAC to avoid, lighting?
> Lets see a plan, for example
> View attachment 550300


I ill be doing the rough pen and paper drawings as soon as the train room has been cleared out from moving.



Lemonhawk said:


> Careful of that "last move". I used to keep track of the moves by what grade I was in and after a move while in the 6th grade, my Father announced that this was the "last move", one year later we moved from the small town to the "big" city!


We both hate moving and have no need to move for jobs or being in the city.


----------

